
Bioplastics “as bad if not worse” than fossil-fuel plastics? - mr3martinis
https://www.dezeen.com/2019/04/15/bioplastics-bad-environment-damage-arthur-huang/
======
ohiovr
Conventional plastic in soil or the ocean is "largely an aesthetic problem"
says Huang

Is that true?

~~~
Ultramanoid
No. Conventional plastic breaks down, and microplastics are now present in
soil, water, air, the food chain, and even human poop.

Multiple recent articles about it in Hacker News.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=microplastics&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=microplastics&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

We literally eat and breathe plastic at this point. With what consequences
will have yet to be figured out.

